# Daily heights: Setups



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm planning on making the move towards air within the next few months. Trying to gather as much info as I can before I take the plunge. 

That being said, we've all seen how low we can go, so it's time to see daily heights. 

If it's not too much trouble, for those on analog management, could you post pics of your preset heights? 

Post up some pictures of your daily height and give a brief description on how it rides and what setup and management you're on. 


:beer:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats my daily stance on Bombers all around, love the ride! Check my sig for my air ride for sale thread if you want to get into the highest of quality products!


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

How does it ride?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

bagyards rides smooth as heck. dampening is just right. perfect ratio of stiff and soft :thumbup: 

i try to be as close as possible to my coilover height when i had it. about 21" fender to ground in the front.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i ride donked out.....idk why people with air try to ride low 

you want low stay on coils 

i love to just get in and go....no worries 

sorry no pics tho right now...i never remember to haha


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

early morning rush --- hell yeah i just air up high then go. :thumbup:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> i ride donked out.....idk why people with air try to ride low
> 
> you want low stay on coils
> 
> ...


 pics of said donk status :laugh:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

veeko said:


> pics of said donk status :laugh:


 haha i gotta get some good ones....but this is the best i have


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

What setup are you on? How does it ride?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

bag over fk silverline x+ (with dampening adj) 

firestone rear 

dakota digital mgmt 

rides like a dream :thumbup:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

ForVWLife said:


> i ride donked out.....idk why people with air try to ride low
> 
> you want low stay on coils
> 
> ...


 People ride low on bags because they can, i only air up for speed bumps and my ****ty driveway 

Im on bagyard bombers with accuair switchspeed


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

idk about you but when i got air 3 years ago before it was the cool thing to do and everyone had it.....it was for a ton more clearance driving, being able to enjoy the car and not have to worry about hitting everything and watching for imperfect roads 

big turbo + low riding = broken cv's 

i personally think its retarded to ride around low as ****....i have many friends who have tried and ****ed up fenders, blown bags, ruined paint etc etc 

maybe its because i had this all before it blew up to something every car has to have to be cool :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> i ride donked out.....idk why people with air try to ride low
> 
> you want low stay on coils
> 
> ...


 I do the opposite Dave, air was a good excuse to ride at a lower height. 










Sweet shaved headliner, I know


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

ForVWLife said:


> idk about you but when i got air 3 years ago before it was the cool thing to do and everyone had it.....it was for a ton more clearance driving, being able to enjoy the car and not have to worry about hitting everything and watching for imperfect roads
> 
> big turbo + low riding = broken cv's
> 
> ...


 You think its retarded to ride low and your friends broke tons of stuff...maybe your friends should learn to drive... 

I didnt get air because its the cool thing to do, i got it because i wanted to be low but my driveway has a ****ty entrance and my work has tons of speed bumps. I can drive around low all over PA and pay attention to what is around me and coming up in the road to either drive around it or raise my car up quickly. But congrats on being the first person to ever have air :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> i personally think its retarded to ride around low as ****....i have many friends who have tried and ****ed up fenders, blown bags, ruined paint etc etc


 I agree with your there 100%, crappy looking fenders are no good.. With a good digital setup it's so easy to raise it when needed, so driving low is much easier now than it was on coils. 

That being said, if my car was fast I would probably raise it up a little bit more. 
:beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I agree with your there 100%, crappy looking fenders are no good.. With a good digital setup it's so easy to raise it when needed, so driving low is much easier now than it was on coils.
> 
> That being said, if my car was fast I would probably raise it up a little bit more.
> :beer:


 exactly....for my use i ride high...ive driven big turbo cars that are on coils as well as mine and i have to say its much more enjoyable to raise it up and enjoy my turbo than having to worry about smashing oil pans etc on coils 



vr6vdub97 said:


> You think its retarded to ride low and your friends broke tons of stuff...maybe your friends should learn to drive...
> 
> I didnt get air because its the cool thing to do, i got it because i wanted to be low but my driveway has a ****ty entrance and my work has tons of speed bumps. I can drive around low all over PA and pay attention to what is around me and coming up in the road to either drive around it or raise my car up quickly. But congrats on being the first person to ever have air :thumbup:


 nobody said i was the first to do air....all i said was when it first came around it was much less prevalent than it is today 

im not even going to get into this with you because you clearly have no ability to understand what im saying about riding low


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

ForVWLife said:


> nobody said i was the first to do air....all i said was when it first came around it was much less prevalent than it is today
> 
> im not even going to get into this with you because you clearly have no ability to understand what im saying about riding low


 Well you certainly made it a point to emphasize you had air before everyone else did and before it was cool haha. 

Im not trying to argue I am just saying if you want to ride low and know the limits of your car on the roads you drive on, then by all means ride low. I know if I am driving some where unfamiliar I will ride a little bit higher than usual, but at the same time I still like to ride low, so I just pay attention to the road.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Well you certainly made it a point to emphasize you had air before everyone else did and before it was cool haha.
> 
> Im not trying to argue I am just saying if you want to ride low and know the limits of your car on the roads you drive on, then by all means ride low. I know if I am driving some where unfamiliar I will ride a little bit higher than usual, but at the same time I still like to ride low, so I just pay attention to the road.





ForVWLife said:


> idk about you but when i got air 3 years ago before it was the cool thing to do and everyone had it


 nothing in that says i was the first....if you read it simply states before "everyone" not "nobody" 

but yes....i agree...the only place i ride low is down the strip at oc..where i know its minty 

ask my buddy...one of my presets is named the h2o height :laugh:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

ForVWLife said:


> maybe its because i had this all before it blew up to something every car has to have to be cool :laugh:


 I was referring to the above statement but I was just messing with you man I dont really care :beer: 

What setup are u running for your controls? 

I have accuair switch speed and definitely want to upgrade to the E-Level with the key fobs down the road, that thing is ridiculous haha


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

vr6vdub97 said:


> I was referring to the above statement but I was just messing with you man I dont really care :beer:
> 
> What setup are u running for your controls?
> 
> I have accuair switch speed and definitely want to upgrade to the E-Level with the key fobs down the road, that thing is ridiculous haha


 dakota digital controller with remotes 

the og mason tech mgmt


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Got a link to your management? 

Let's see more daily heights and setups!!!!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Riding jacked up is weak. Lower it till you can barely turn, then you're doing it right. 

PS: I wear out skidplates.:laugh:


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Courtesy of Cap'n Sdobbins. 

 
10th Annual Leaveworth Drive - 0569 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't forget the info! Or else this will just be another photo thread. Let's add some tech here. :laugh:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Lolasaurus_Rex said:


> Don't forget the info! Or else this will just be another photo thread. Let's add some tech here. :laugh:


 you asked for pictures, people quit reading after that:wave:


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

I forgot to ask, how do you guys park your cars overnight? Aired out or at height?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Depends on where I'm leaving it for me, at my house I usually just leave it up because no one can see it up in the woods, but if it's in an even remotely public place, it gets dropped!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

my daily height about 20-25psi up front 45psi in the rear ( i bump it up if im on a unfirmilar road or to get into my garage) on airlift struts


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

bagged_hag said:


> Depends on where I'm leaving it for me, at my house I usually just leave it up because no one can see it up in the woods, but if it's in an even remotely public place, it gets dropped!


 true that :thumbup: 

and i leave mine up in my driveway to check for any leaks too


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

mikegilbert said:


> Courtesy of Cap'n Sdobbins.


 lol pirate facebook?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Jayy said:


> my daily height about 20-25psi up front 45psi in the rear ( i bump it up if im on a unfirmilar road or to get into my garage) on airlift struts


 
How do the Air Lift struts ride at that height? I got my Air Lift/Switchspeed kit in the mail today, and i'm installing it tomorrow. 

I'm planning on riding a little lower than i currently do on coils.. I made the decision to get air so i can ride lower than i can now, but have the ability to raise the car to dodge roadkill, etc. Right now i'm 20.5" in the front and 21" in the rear.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bombers fronts at around 35-40 and airlift rears at around 60 normally...myne ride bad any lower im thinking maybe its my dampening settings but i dunno 

usually around this high or lower


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hinrichs --- im on the same setup and when i have it at 40psi f and 50psi r --- rears are high as crap, like i can't see crap outta my rear view mirror hahaha. i'm usually 35/40 but since it's a manual it's a bit uneven, gotta play around with it to be perfect. :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> How do the Air Lift struts ride at that height? I got my Air Lift/Switchspeed kit in the mail today, and i'm installing it tomorrow.
> 
> I'm planning on riding a little lower than i currently do on coils.. I made the decision to get air so i can ride lower than i can now, but have the ability to raise the car to dodge roadkill, etc. Right now i'm 20.5" in the front and 21" in the rear.


 they feel *REAL* good i ride like this everyday to and from work and its pretty smooth the struts have good rebound :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

bags on the lowest possible setting kills coils in comfort. my airlift rears are set to to the middle for dampening and it's perfect in my situation. it'll get bouncy when high (around 60psi+) but i only do that in emergency cases... u'll be riding a lot lower and you won't even feel _that_ low. on my first day bagged, it rode so smooth i didn't know i was riding so dumped up until i banged the frame up... by or al, it won't disappoint... yeah i've said it once, and a thousand times more. you'll be glad you went air. :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nap83 said:


> bags on the lowest possible setting kills coils in comfort. my airlift rears are set to to the middle for dampening and it's perfect in my situation. it'll get bouncy when high (around 60psi+) but i only do that in emergency cases... u'll be riding a lot lower and you won't even feel _that_ low. on my first day bagged, it rode so smooth i didn't know i was riding so dumped up until i banged the frame up... by or al, it won't disappoint... yeah i've said it once, and a thousand times more. you'll be glad you went air. :beer:


 well said :beer: 

when i was in OC maryland for h20 i was riding at 15psi because those roads are so perfect


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

once you go air you dont go back


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

haha, yeah. i've been shopping around for a car for the business and it's either a truck or (hopefully) a JSW or a passat wagon and i told my wife it had to be bagged... she's like_ "of course" _. 

finally. :beer:


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn, I can't wait. I'm ready to go air!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nap83 said:


> she's like_ "of course" _.
> 
> finally. :beer:


 Well done :thumbup: 

I forgot to include technical info. 









Air Lift all around with Koni Sport rear shocks, F: 65psi / R: 40psi (Fronts set to max stiffness without removing the knob spacer) 

The ride is smoother and more comfortable than on Koni coils, but could it use some firming up for highway speeds.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Resubmitting with info: 










Front: Aerosports over FK silverline x plus full soft @ 40psi 

Rear: Air House 2's with koni adjustables full soft @ 18psi


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Keep it coming.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll have pictures and PSI specifics tomorrow.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well done :thumbup:


 and i have your number hahaha.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

Deceitful said:


> Resubmitting with info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 moar please


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

bag over vmaxx front and custom airlift rear.


----------



## Lolasaurus_Rex (Jul 15, 2009)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

mason tech fronts
firestone rears
dakota digital gauge


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

mk4 on masontechs and firestones

i drive high because i dont give a **** about what my car looks likerolling


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Driving high on air is like saying "My car makes 550whp on the dyno but I turn the boost down to 1psi on the street, I don't want to be breaking stuff."


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

SMG8vT said:


> Driving high on air is like saying "My car makes 550whp on the dyno but I turn the boost down to 1psi on the street, I don't want to be breaking stuff."


i havent seen something quote worthy in years until this.
thank you


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

SMG8vT said:


> Driving high on air is like saying "My car makes 550whp on the dyno but I turn the boost down to 1psi on the street, I don't want to be breaking stuff."


its not gonna look any better driving laid out on black Beetle wheels than if i drive at cup kit height


----------



## lelix (Apr 30, 2008)

Ride height on known roads, bagyards front/rear


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

SMG8vT said:


> Driving high on air is like saying "My car makes 550whp on the dyno but I turn the boost down to 1psi on the street, I don't want to be breaking stuff."



YESSSSSS what he said... 
driving high is wompwomp status Jayjay and makes me sad


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

wife's car... running about 20 psi front and some where around 40 in the rear... auto pilot mangement with air lifts from the one and only WILL :thumbup:










parked


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

joelzy said:


> YESSSSSS what he said...
> driving high is wompwomp status Jayjay and makes me sad


my car is stupid looking anyways


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

does anybody have problems with there tires hitting off the inner wheel well and wearing the tire, when your driving at a low height?.....like an airred out car with a typical 205 45 would the top of the tire rest on the top of the inner wheel wells airred out?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

my inner fender wells have been polished ever since i had coils. so ya it wears a little but only on turns i guess


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm jaleous of your daily ride heights. We have so many holes on our roads that I can't even think off parking that low. :banghead:
Ok, I admit that I have exaggerate a little bit. But those daily heights are going to be a dream for me.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

SMG8vT said:


> Driving high on air is like saying "My car makes 550whp on the dyno but I turn the boost down to 1psi on the street, I don't want to be breaking stuff."


thats stupid as hell.

i drive high as ****, do i care? no.

look at most other mk5's on air. Their fenders are destroyed. I'm completely content driving high in comfort and not fearing what the road may bring.

not to mention if my car was big turbo, i certainly would drive it at low boost on the street, and crank it up when i feel like it.

just like i lower the ride height when i feel like it.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

BOCs at 50psi about 22.5"
RE-5s at ~28psi > 23"
daily when by myself 

when i have people with me its about 65 and 35


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

joelzy said:


> dope hubbies!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

mmm222 said:


> dope hubbies!


i hate them...


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

UV bags over B&G RS2s and Firestone rears. Daily height is at around 48psi up front and 58-60psi rear. That's tucking some tire all around, rides damn well for BOCs too


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

joelzy said:


> i hate them...


wanna sell them haha


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

lol pm Santi, im borrowing them but i doubt he'll let em go.


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

decietful: i believe this is your car, here ya go couple quick pics


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

haha Yes, that is my car! but that was before air :laugh:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

i ride 40psi front and 45psi rear on bagyards rides so so amazing


----------

